# Cookie Crust for Cheesecake



## babetoo (Nov 18, 2010)

i don't want a cookie crumb crust for a cheesecake i will make for thanksgiving. i have a wonderful filling recipe. my question, how would a sugar cookie mix work. just mix up and pat into pan? i think it will work, do you? course would bake before adding filling.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 18, 2010)

babetoo said:


> i don't want a cookie crumb crust for a cheesecake i will make for thanksgiving. i have a wonderful filling recipe. my question, how would a sugar cookie mix work. just mix up and pat into pan? i think it will work, do you? course would bake before adding filling.


 
It definitely will work, Babe!


----------



## bakechef (Nov 19, 2010)

I have spread brownie batter on the bottom of my springform and baked it, then topped with my filling and baked again, it worked quite well.

I like using crushed vanilla wafers with butter for my cheesecake crusts as well.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 19, 2010)

bakechef said:


> I have spread brownie batter on the bottom of my springform and baked it, then topped with my filling and baked again, it worked quite well.
> 
> I like using crushed vanilla wafers with butter for my cheesecake crusts as well.



Mmmmmm, Brownies!

I'm still going to work on a gingersnap crust.  It just sounds so yummy.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 19, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> I'm still going to work on a gingersnap crust. It just sounds so yummy.


 
That's my fave!  Never tried with a cheesecake though, sounds like a wonderful thing


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 19, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> Mmmmmm, Brownies!
> 
> I'm still going to work on a gingersnap crust. It just sounds so yummy.


 
Just do it the same way as a graham cracker crust, any cookie can be subbed.  I was thinking about a coconut macaroon crust with a pineapple-macadamia nut cheesecake.

I just mentioned this to Shrek, he wants to know when it will be ready.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 19, 2010)

bakechef said:


> ...I like using crushed vanilla wafers with butter for my cheesecake crusts as well.



I tried this once but I ground the cookies too finely and didn't like the texture.  Tasted great though.  Next time, I'll leave the crumbs a little coarser.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 19, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I tried this once but I ground the cookies too finely and didn't like the texture.  Tasted great though.  Next time, I'll leave the crumbs a little coarser.



Like you, I tried running vanilla wafers through a food processor to make a crust, but it turned them into dust.

The next time, I used a one gal. ziplock bag and a rolling pin. With a little pounding and a little rolling, I got a much better texture in about the same amount of time, considering cleanup.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 19, 2010)

Selkie said:


> Like you, I tried running vanilla wafers through a food processor to make a crust, but it turned them into dust.
> 
> The next time, I used a one gal. ziplock bag and a rolling pin. With a little pounding and a little rolling, I got a much better texture in about the same amount of time, considering cleanup.



Yeah.  That was going to be my next try.  I don't make cheesecake a lot because I enjoy eating it too much.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 19, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I tried this once but I ground the cookies too finely and didn't like the texture.  Tasted great though.  Next time, I'll leave the crumbs a little coarser.



That's what I did, plus I still had a little bit more butter melted so I added it.  WRONG!  I had a gooey mess at the bottom of my pudding.  Delicious, but very gooey.

I guess I'll have to do it a few cookies at a time and pour them out.  I use a blender that I bought for this and because it's good for so many other things.  I have a tiny kitchen and the blender fits just fine.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 19, 2010)

slightly off topic, but if you want to make a savory cheesecake, crushed Wheat Thins or pretzels work great.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 19, 2010)

mudbug said:


> slightly off topic, but if you want to make a savory cheesecake, crushed Wheat Thins or pretzels work great.



That sounds good.  What would you make as a savory cheesecake?


----------



## bakechef (Nov 19, 2010)

Selkie said:


> Like you, I tried running vanilla wafers through a food processor to make a crust, but it turned them into dust.
> 
> The next time, I used a one gal. ziplock bag and a rolling pin. With a little pounding and a little rolling, I got a much better texture in about the same amount of time, considering cleanup.



Yes, you don't want them too fine, more coarse is best.  My food processor isn't the best, so they don't turn to dust very quickly.

I like the vanilla wafers for my white chocolate raspberry swirl cheesecake.  The original recipe called for chocolate, but I felt that the chocolate was too strong of a flavor for this cheesecake.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 19, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> Mmmmmm, Brownies!
> 
> I'm still going to work on a gingersnap crust.  It just sounds so yummy.



I've done that with great results, but I have also made a graham cracker crusts with spices and sugar added to them that I liked just as much!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 19, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> That sounds good. What would you make as a savory cheesecake?


 

Mmmm...smoked salmon cheese cake!  Chorizo and cheese!  Green and/or black olives.  Roasted red peppers and asparagus.   

The mind boggles.


----------

